# Îţi doresc distracţie plăcută în Europa...



## Romanian

"Iti doresc distractie placuta in Europa cat timp mai stai acolo. Zbor usor inapoi si sa ai grija de tine gurita... iar tigancile lasale acolo, nu le lua cu tine ca nu sunt bune de nimic )"

I need a general translation of the above... My girlfriend sent it to me when I told her I never wanted to leave europe. But while I understand the gist, id like to know verbatim what she is saying.

Thank you guys.


----------



## Robyyz

it's not quite formal ) but I will translate it for you 
it says: "I wish you to have fun in Europe as long as you stay.Have a good flight back here and take care of you and kisses  ...and gypsy women leave them there(it's refers to leave the women there maybe ),don't take them with you because they are good at nothing.


----------



## Romanian

hahah alright so its saying have fun and dont cheat on me lol.

THanks


----------



## Robyyz

yes something like this   no problem


----------



## Romanian

and what does "Pupic dulce" mean?

i think dulce means sweet, but never seen pupic before.


----------



## farscape

*guriţă* is a term of endearment in this context, and could be  translated as _hon/luv_. Nothing to do with kisses though other than being  the diminutive for mouth (gură).

Later,


----------



## Robyyz

da asa îi un diminutiv de la gură.....dar cum îl traduci în engleză? nu îi cel mai protrivit "kisses" de la pupici  mi-e aşa mi-o venit pe moment si cred că îi cea mai protrivită traducere.
Respecte


----------



## farscape

Let's try and settle this... quickly 

"Guriţă" has three meanings - that I know of:
1/ Small mouth, diminutive from "gură"
2/ Kiss when used as "a da o guriţă cuiva" - to give smb. a kiss
3/ Nickname (Vino încoa', guriţă! - Come 'ere, kiddo)  or  affectionately, a term of endearment as is the case here

Bottom line, in the given context it's not related to kisses and it's  #3.

f.


----------



## Romanian

Its definitely a nickname thing... I thought I would come here and settle that.

It is related to kissing though because thats why she gave me the nickname, but its a nickname none the less.


----------



## Casparul

Romanian said:


> and what does "Pupic dulce" mean?
> 
> i think dulce means sweet, but never seen pupic before.


 
A "pupic" is a kiss. Usually one sees the plural "pupici", but apparently your girlfriend only has one sweet kiss for you ...


----------



## farscape

Romanian said:


> Its definitely a nickname thing... I thought I would come here and settle that.
> 
> It is related to kissing though because thats why she gave me the nickname, but its a nickname none the less.



Fair enough. Had it been spelled with a capital G from the beginning, we would have missed a lot of fun 

Later,


----------



## irinet

As to "guriță" - _I dislike it_ as an endearment word!!!
It is supposed to stand for "dear".


----------



## misadro

DEX gives the additional meanings of _simpatico _and _smart ass _for _guriţă._ 

Also, _lasăle_ in the original post should be corrected to _lasă-le._


----------

